# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  secret doors

## boldor

Hi everyone.
I watched a show on foxtel this week, was about replacing a door on a walk in wardrobe with a pivoting bookcase.  This created more space, but also the concept of a secret door.
now it was an american show and was pretty cheesy. but very interesting.
has anyone done this themselfs???????

----------


## Daddles

Haven't done it myself but I looked through a house once (nearly bought it ... but they wanted a fair price for it  :Frown:  ) that had a large walkin wardrobe off the bedroom - more a room than a wardrobe. At the back of the wardrobe was a floor to ceiling mirror. If you reached behind the glass plates and pulled a bit of wire, the mirror swung inwards and opened into his gym  :Biggrin:  There's no way you'd have guessed it was there ... well, I didn't. 
Richard

----------


## echnidna

So after you get the secret doors done I expect the next job will be cutting eyes out of a painting on the wall so you will have secret peep holes  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## seriph1

I think the idea is terrific .... I once had the idea to take a stunning (and extremely.... I mean EXTREMELY, well bought) Victorian double door Wardrobe and make it only around 20cm deep and when you opened the door it revealed the ensuite..... sold the place so it all became moot, but I reckon the idea would've been kinda funky. 
have fun

----------


## Gra

Saw the same show, was a great idea.  it involved two small bookcases that were joined by a piano hinge.  The two bookcase convertinered (?) away and revealed the built in wardrobe.  Great idea for kids and a great way to double the storage. 
Havent seen the hardware over here, but you could probable order just the hardware over the net and build your own bookcases.  The main hinge hardware would probably be specialist to cope with the weight
.

----------


## boldor

thanks for your input guys
i think have worked out a way to do it without buying a "kit"
going to put the bookcase on some big meaty castors, so that they carry all the weight and the hinges will just be, well, hinges

----------

